# Australian mahogany



## burlyfigured (Jun 10, 2018)

I got a few planks and a beam from an old barn and was told it was Australian mahogany. Would this be a eucalyptus variety?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 10, 2018)

absolutely

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 10, 2018)

Could it be eucalyptus resinfera?


----------



## phinds (Jun 10, 2018)

burlyfigured said:


> Could it be eucalyptus resinfera?


Sure. It could be. It could also be

Eucalyptus acmenoides
Eucalyptus actmenioides
Eucalyptus apothalassica
Eucalyptus botryoides
Eucalyptus brockwayi
Eucalyptus brockwayii
Eucalyptus carnea
Eucalyptus carnei
Eucalyptus kirtoniana
Eucalyptus kitsoniana
Eucalyptus latisinensis
Eucalyptus marginata
Eucalyptus mediocris
Eucalyptus notabilis
Eucalyptus pateninervis
Eucalyptus patentinervis
Eucalyptus pellita
Eucalyptus psammitica
Eucalyptus resinifera
Eucalyptus robusta
Eucalyptus scias
Eucalyptus tenuipes
Eucalyptus triantha
Eucalyptus umbra

since all have mahogany as all or part of one or more of their common names.

Seeing that a wood is a Eucalypt based on end grain is pretty straightforward and fairly reliable, but trying to identify a Eucalypt down to the species level with just the wood is pretty much a lost cause. You need the tree, the leaves, the bark, how tall it is, how big around it is, the growth location, what kind of birds nest in it, whether termites like it, what kind of rodents climb it, amd that's JUST TO GET STARTED

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 10, 2018)

You forgot Paul Hogan crocidillus dundeelus. Thank you for your time I think I'll just call it what I have been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 10, 2018)

Mine is quite easy to identify. Euc. Charcoalus......

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

